# Nikon D90 or D7000?



## perfectshow21 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi my name is Jesse and I am new on the site, I've been contemplating on getting the Nikon D90 or the D7000. I need some input on the matter on which one I should get and why. If you could help me that would be super amazing

thanks.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 8, 2011)

If your budget can stretch the D7000 is what you want.


----------



## perfectshow21 (Jan 8, 2011)

So what are the advantages of getting a D7000 over a D90? and do you think the D7000 will have the same reputation as the D90 once it has been on the market longer?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 8, 2011)

D7000 blows the D90 away.

D7000:
39 AF points
Dual card slots
Better high ISO plus 100-6400 actual range (plus H1, H2, H3)
Better AF system
Even less menu digging
Better video
Stereo sound w/mic input
Weather sealing
Partial metal frame
6fps vs 4.5fps
U1 and U2 modes (very handy!)
Better battery
Support for even more lenses
Lens calibration
More...

Never have I seen a crop body compared to pro full frame bodies so often, there's really nothing else to compare it to.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 8, 2011)

The D7000 is shuweeet!!!


----------



## sanderso (Jan 9, 2011)

I spent 3 mos researching the benefits of moving to the D90 from my D70s...then the D7000 came out.  Not only is it true (the earlier posts), but it also has a great hand presence:  not too heavy, not too slight.  My only regret is that I don't spend enough time creating images with it!  If your budget allows...do the D7000.


----------



## Wilsan (Jan 9, 2011)

If you can afford the D7000 go for it is a lot better camera than the D90 actually is the D90 replacement


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 9, 2011)

D90 body only: $800
D7000 body only: $1200

I don't see where you get double the cost, 1/3 more to be exact. For what you get it's definitely worth $400 - especially when you factor in resale value.


----------



## nce (Jan 9, 2011)

They are both great but if you are not constrained by budget then my vote is for the D7000. I recently upgraded my D80 and was pretty sure that I wanted the D7000 but ended up getting a D300s as it just felt better in my hands.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 9, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> D90 body only: $800
> D7000 body only: $1200
> 
> I don't see where you get double the cost, 1/3 more to be exact. For what you get it's definitely worth $400 - especially when you factor in resale value.



Actually, given your numbers... 'to be exact' it is 50% more.  $800*1.5=1200.  You could also say the D90 cost 1/3 less than the D7K. (1-1/3)*1200 = 800.  But you can't say the D7000 is 1/3 more.


----------



## flea77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wilsan said:


> If you can afford the D7000 go for it is a lot better camera than the D90 actually is the D90 replacement


 
Having played with a D70, used D80s, D90s and now the D70000 along with D300, D300s, D700, etc I can tell you the D7000 does not feel like the replacement for the D90, it dang near replaces the D300s!

In my experience, when you go from say the D70 to D80, or D80 to D90, you get little bumps, for example:

Comparing D70 -> D80 -> D90 -> D7000
MP 6 -> 10 -> 12 -> 16
LCD 2.0 -> 2.0 -> 3.0 -> 3.0
AF Sensors 5 MC900 -> 11 MC1000 -> 11 MC1000 -> 39 MC4800DX
FPS 3 -> 3 -> 4.5 -> 6
Body plastic -> plastic ->  plastic -> Magnesium
Meter segments 1005 -> 420 -> 420 -> 2016
Meter with manual lenses? no -> no -> no ->YES
Coverage 95 -> 95 -> 96 -> 100

Note the huge dispariagement of the new AF system, new alloy skeleton, massive metering system upgrade, ability to meter with manual lenses and viewfinder coverage increase. All things never before done. Also include dual cards, weather sealing and two user modes on the mode dial and I think you will see this seems like a whole new class of camera.

This looks like a new bottom of the line where the D300s currently sits, the D300s will be replaced by, lets call it the D400, and the D90 will remain right where it is. This moves the in-body motor cameras all to the midrange.

Of course then we have the name of the camera which falls in line with the lower end. Go figure 

Allan


----------



## sierramister (Jan 9, 2011)

From nikonrumors, the D7000 is not a D90 replacement.  Nikon has officially said that it is a new class of its own, above the D90 but below the D300s class.  They made this clear on the wikipedia entry as well (check out the timeline at the bottom of the article).


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 22, 2011)

Im new to digital dslr world, was looking at the D7000 and D90: 
remember one thing, D7000 is a better camera on paper but its not the tools but the carpenter.
Ive had the D90 for about 2 weeks now and I love it. There are several people on the forum that have Flicker links with D90's and D7000. Take a look an compare. I'll bet youll be surprised.

Also remember its all about the glass: whats the use of buying a porsche and putting on crap tires? Great glass trumps a great body anyday.

Bottom line, youll be happy with either camera, compare the specs yourself and ask yourself, is this something I really need?


----------



## rlpolo (Feb 10, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > D90 body only: $800
> ...


 
Stuff I deal with at work everyday, and yes its correct 50% more..


----------



## rlpolo (Feb 10, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> Im new to digital dslr world, was looking at the D7000 and D90:
> remember one thing, D7000 is a better camera on paper but its not the tools but the carpenter.
> Ive had the D90 for about 2 weeks now and I love it. There are several people on the forum that have Flicker links with D90's and D7000. Take a look an compare. I'll bet youll be surprised.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. Both of these camera's will do good especially if you never had a D90 before. I just got my D7000 yesterday (wifey's valentine's gift), and my current body is a D90.  Had the D7000 never came out though, and the next best thing is the D300s, then I would be still completely satisfied with the D90.


----------



## jeronimus (Feb 10, 2011)

D90 and invest in glass. You wont regret it.


----------

